# Do I need to feed Endlers in a heavily planted tank?



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

Hi,

I will be ordering some Endlers this week and I'm wondering if it will be necessary to feed the 10 that I will receive. Can a heavily planted tank sustain their diet?

Any suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

I found that a planted 55 gallon supported about 4 guppies, two of them quite small. It would be better to feed them.


----------



## scitz (Mar 16, 2004)

In the wild, much of a guppies diet consists of surface-dwelling, and fallen insects. Look at the shape of their mouths, upturned and even along a horizontal axis. Perfect for slurping down bugs from the water surface.

Their diets would be high in protein and low in carbs, the opposite of a plant based diet. So unless you have an open top tank that draws enough bugs to feed the explosive population of endlers or plan on feeding them cultured fruitflies, I'd toss them some high protein food.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Yes, I agree, they need to be fed. They also have tiny stomachs, so many prefer to feed them a few small feedings in a day. I only feed mine once or twice a day, and they do fine, even with fry.


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

I'll feed them then. I just had it in my head that they would be able to support themselves from the ecosystem.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

JerseyScape said:


> I'll feed them then. I just had it in my head that they would be able to support themselves from the ecosystem.


Some small critters (more algae eaters) probably could support themselves from the ecosystem, but in many cases, they also eat themselves out of house and home without you realizing it.

BTW, those Endlers will look stunning in your aquascape.


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

Thanks


----------

